# gentoo performance...

## furkan

gentoo is very fast i like but when i open internet it is slow i dont understand it is anybody understand it please anybody help me! :(

----------

## Giganight

did you make your hosts file? if you haven't added your ip to that things are gonna run slowly

----------

## furkan

ok thanks but how i can do it?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## mike4148

Open the file /etc/hosts with your favorite text editor. Somewhere in there, there will be a line that says something like

```
127.0.0.1     localhost
```

Add your PC's hostname to that line. For example, if your PC's hostname is "mypc," the line will look like this:

```
127.0.0.1     localhost mypc
```

----------

## furkan

for that 127.0.0.1 i write my ip number ?or same thing?

----------

## twiggy

 *furkan wrote:*   

> for that 127.0.0.1 i write my ip number ?or same thing?

 

127.0.0.1 is your own box

----------

## furkan

i dont mean internet is slow the gentoo is slow i mean when i dont use internet gentoo is very fast when i touch to home and other things i wait 3 seconds and when i use internet when i touch to home i wait 1 minute for open home and other things also but when i use gnome and internet on gnome i touch to home it open in 3 seconds...i think it is from kde...please anybody help me ! :(

----------

## secondshadow

this sounds like an issue I had the last time I installed gentoo. When you create the hostname file, you must also add a line in your hosts file to match or KDE will be SUPER slow.

My hosts file:

```

127.0.0.1             localhost

127.0.0.1             weakest-link

```

my hostname file:

```
weakest-link
```

----------

## furkan

i find i do an emerge system after i update kde and gnome now is very fast cool  :lol:  :D

----------

